
First Covid-19 reinfection documented in Hong Kong, researchers say - claudeganon
https://www.statnews.com/2020/08/24/first-covid-19-reinfection-documented-in-hong-kong-researchers-say/
======
lbeltrame
Does anyone know if they only tested for RNA, or for live virus?

At this point in time it is absolutely unacceptable to assume that presence of
viral RNA equates to infectious virus. Hence the question.

------
claudeganon
Good news: the person in question was infected by a different strain of the
virus and his immune response seemed to prevent more serious symptoms from
manifesting.

Bad news: herd immunity from natural infection seems unlikely and would only
achievable with a vaccine.

~~~
verdverm
The researchers caution not to jump to conclusions like this

